# Lift Kit for General



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Question for the experts. Which one of these would you prefer and why. Or is there a better one. Only want to raise up 3". Thanks in advance.

http://www.superatv.com/Polaris-General-3-Lift-Kit-P13591.aspx

http://s3powersports.com/s3-power-sports-polaris-general-rzr-s-900-rzr-s-1000-3-bracket-lift-kit/


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

They're both pretty much the same, I have a buddy that has the S3 6" lift on his ranger, and one that has the A-Arms with bracket lift from SATV on another ranger, both good quality. It's a shame though that they can only do black.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Oaky put the 3" bracket lift kit on the general. Is it normal for the suspension to be so stiff it appears the rear has like no travel with shocks set on #1. And why would my left front and rear fox shocks feel like when you switch from 1 to 3 it does not click just moves smoothly. The right side front and rear shocks have the click feel between 1,2 and 3 ??

Thanks for the help.


----------

